
Apple to Build Out Its Own Cloud Infrastructure - justinv
http://recode.net/2016/03/16/google-gets-apple-to-jump-aboard-its-cloud-business-though-it-may-not-last/
======
justinv
"Then there’s Apple’s next step. Morgan Stanley, in a note last month, laid
out the tea leaves: Apple has announced three data centers opening soon and
spent an estimated $1 billion last year on AWS. It’s a logical move for Apple
if it wants more independence from its tech rivals. And it’s one Apple should
make to store the growing media libraries from its mobile, TV and TBD
products.

According to a source familiar with the matter, Apple already has a team
working on this; it’s known internally as “McQueen,” as in Steve. It’s unclear
if that project will materialize or when. But a source tells Re/code that the
codename refers to Apple’s intent, sometime in the next few years, to break
its reliance on all three outside cloud providers in favor of its own soup-to-
nuts infrastructure."

